# European Mount



## MOHunter3462 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey guys this is a mount i done last year. got three more im doing right now. let me know what you think!


----------



## MOHunter3462 (Mar 16, 2008)

just wanted to know what you all used to attached the skull to the board. thanks


----------



## craSSh (Aug 12, 2008)

A long decking/wood screw.


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Awesome look, never seen one done as a pedestal mount.:thumbs_up


----------



## DavieB (Dec 12, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

*Love the pedestal mount. Thanks for the idea.*


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

I love euros. My next deer will be a euro. Nice mount.


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

MO,
Nice mount, similar to how I do them.......Except I just let the skull float off a walnut post. You have to be a little more careful with them because you don't have wood all the way around to protect the bone itself but I like the look.










The pedestal style is great vs the wall ones because you can just set them wherever you feel like day to day and turn them on angles, or even just pick them up to look at them.
They look classy enough that even the wife doesn't give me a hard time about putting them here and there. 

We just cut the base and post, stain and seal and mount the finished skull with a deck screw.

The one you see took a total of about 6hrs from skinned to mounted and most of that time is waiting. LOL


----------

